# Reds Spawning



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Well I have had most of these fish for a couple years now,some for over three years. Today I noticed my smallest one (about 5") is bulging at the sides like I never thought it could. then I see one of my biggest, about 10" is very dark, almost black, and he is setting over a hole that they dug in the rock. I dont know if they will but the one just about has to be holding eggs, because I havent fed them since yesterday morning and she is just round as hell. its weird because I didnt think of her as being big enough, she is only about six months or so old. I got her from Hollywood and just put it in the tank with the big ones in the last two months.
Anyways Im kinda excited, they have looked like they were going to do it before but never did. But I never saw any of them with a belly as big as this one has either.

Here is a pic of the fat little bugger


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

That is a huge belly! , hopefully she's full of eggs

good luck


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

I hope she is full of eggs and will spawn for you. Can you get a side view of her? I've been trying to find pics showing what I believe to be some kind of breeding tube (or as Frank put it in my post the egg sac being pushed out near the anus).

Keep in mind that if she is a lot smaller compared to the other's, she'll eat more like a pig and may have just globbed up a ton of food from the last feeding. What have you been feeding them?


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

tweaked said:


> Keep in mind that if she is a lot smaller compared to the other's, she'll eat more like a pig and may have just globbed up a ton of food from the last feeding. What have you been feeding them?


 this was almost two days after feeding, she does eat alot but not enough to make her look like that. I will try to get a good side shot of her, I just dont want to bother them much right now.
I have been feeding them catfish fillets, salmon, hands full of pinky mice, and scraps from my elk I shot last month. some shrimp and some smelt too


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

tweaked said:


> Can you get a side view of her? I've been trying to find pics showing what I believe to be some kind of breeding tube (or as Frank put it in my post the egg sac being pushed out near the anus).


 well this is about the best I could do, but I dont see any tube anywhere


















And here she is with the big "male"i think,,, behind her


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

Good luck dude, thats awesome, hope you get 1000 babies.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Python, I am afraid that could be some blockage caused by food. Keep a close eye and make sure it does "lay" eggs. If it does not, I am afraid that is a blockage and could threaten the life of the p.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Python, I am afraid that could be some blockage caused by food. Keep a close eye and make sure it does "lay" eggs. If it does not, I am afraid that is a blockage and could threaten the life of the p.


----------

